# Monroe Power Plant



## arcotraz (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone from monroe no if you can fish by the monroe power plant i see people fishing there all the time dont know if need permision from det edison


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I think you can get close to the Detroit Edison plant. It is by the mouth of the Raisin so you probably need to get close just to get your boat out of the water. There is also an area that is warmed by the plant that people swim in.

Fermi is another issue. It is well guarded from the automatic machine gun carrying guard that greeted us when we were looking for directions.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You can approach it from the south. No launch though. We used a car topper. That's been many years, the water may be too shallow now ????? Big cats, carp, gar and real early walleye. That water seems to stay in the 50's. Be careful. It fogs in pretty good.

All orange, fuscia and purple metallic Hot-n-tots work well in there (trolled). Even the carp would hit them


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Shoeman, I did some scouting last Friday morning over on the pier in Luna Pier and the water level was real low. Probably a little bit higher from all the snow that we had that was able to melt off some. Still a little ice which will melt off and help a tad, but you can see the floor of the shoreline pretty well. Probably the same for the power plant. I'll have to check it out here real soon when I get some free time.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

is this the fermi power plant, and besides catfish, are ther walleye here? IN addition, is ther public access from shore, can you fish from shore near this plower plant, or is it only for boat fishermen who take their boat to areas near the power plant, and where are the hot ponds? is this the hot pond, and how is fishing from shore from luna pier at this time of year? Thanks.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

engineer20 said:


> is this the fermi power plant, and besides catfish, are ther walleye here? IN addition, is ther public access from shore, can you fish from shore near this plower plant, or is it only for boat fishermen who take their boat to areas near the power plant, and where are the hot ponds? is this the hot pond, and how is fishing from shore from luna pier at this time of year? Thanks.


Last week you wanted detailed info on the St. Clair river, how did you do? Maybe a report would be nice to go with all of the questions.

This thread is 12 years old by the way.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

been wanting to post on the st clair river, july 4 weekend, i went, and then last weekend, i went to lake st clair metropark.

i caught some silver bass in marysville just south of port huron at this little park where there was a beach, that park had low current and i used only 2 oz, in port huron, you need heavy weights, i tried an 8oz and that was too big for my line, but there are areas along the river where you can get away with a lower weight, i visite the small cities along the river and lake st clair like st calir, algonac, east china, etc, the only luck I had was in marysville at that little area where there was a beach across the street from the city park and where there was a boat launch and beach, that place, offered good shore fishing where you don't need too heavy of a weight

i wanted to post about this but have been too busy to discuss as i checked out so many spots

for lk st clair, there's just a city park soiuth of the metropark that has public access, the public library behind it is private! all those cities south of harrison twp is all private access, but in harrison twp, there's a boat launch south of the metropark, but there's no fishing ther, and a city park where you can fish, and then there's the metropark, then north of the metropark on river road, where the clinton river joins lake st clair, there's another dnr site and that site is bigger where you can shore fish

also, i saw a ton of these insects on the lake at night, there were so many, apparently they're called mayflies, do they help with the fishing or no? then i kept going north and in new baltimore, there is this city park where ther'es shore fishing and a small pier, the fishing there wsa avg, i caught a rock bass, ppl said there were bass there. overall, i feel like lake st clair isn't worth it from shore, but the st clair river has potential, esp in marysville from shore, where there are walleye and also steelhead caught from shore thanks to the smaller current ther due to the beach and boat launch and i caught some yellow perch there as well

there were places that sells minnows but ed minnichs is where i bought minnows for only 3 months for emerald shiners and minnichs has the lowest prices, in algonac.

i fished the st clair metropark and then stoney creek last weekend, and then loooked for fishing like lake angelus and lake oakland, near great lakes crossing , since i live in the western wayne county suburbs, so after st clair, i drove to stoney creek, then took walton or 24 mile west, and then started going south after those lakes near pontiac lake and went south until i got home last sunday night, near the sdam at stoney creek, i didn't catch anything, but at the fishing pier near the parking near the south dam, there were tons of small crappie. i guess you could eat them but they were tiny ones. you could see them right at the surface, a whole school of them, and they were really picky and would only bite a live minnow once, i saw some bigger crappie under the pier but they didn't bite and i also lost a small catfish which bit and i caught a yellow perch at stoney creek, but one person caught a large white crappie there. 

anyways, now i'm looking to explore the lake erie metropark and lake erie and lower detroit river area this weekend (I know of the point moiulee place, that's open all night, but that place seems like a former pier as in it used to be open but isn't really technically open anymore though ppl are stil fishing there, but what about fishing in monroe?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Pointe Mouillee is NOT open all night. It is a State Game area. There is a boat ramp there too. IF I remember correctly you have to be out by 10PM and it reopens at 0400. 

There are fishing "spots" in Monroe by the power plant on Elm Street. You can fish areas of Sterling State Park and a few other places that are not easy to find. 

I take it you are not from this area, where are you from?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Front Street...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Yep Front Street. I posted this in the Detroit River Lake Erie section.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/SE_Michigan_Shorefishing_Opportunities_402829_7.pdf


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm not from monroe, i'm from the detroit area in western wayne county. 

also, i don't know if it's point mouillee or not, but there's this (maybe abandoned pier) but there 's this wooden deck south of the metropark near the mouth of some river (but north of sterling state park) where it seems like a formerly open park or something, but now it looks abandoned, and there's a big deck and there were people fishing there late at night, way past 10pm, that is near point mouilee, as for whether it's point mouilee or not, i'm not sure, but it's near it, and it's like some river flowing into lake erie, and there were ppl fishing there all night. any other all night fishing places, such as at john dingell park in ecorse? some of the places, they enforce a 10pm or some closing time like delray in detroit which the borden patrol actively closes, but many other places such as john dingell in ecorse, and that "point bmouilee" place I mentioned may close at 10, but nobody enforces a close time and people are there past midnight fishing, whereas even elizabeth park closes at night and the border patrol kick you out, which sucks since night is one of the best times for fishing, and also riverside park in detroit by the ambassador bride, they don't enforce a closing time and people are there all night as well.

was curious about epxanding my fishing horizons and fishing on lake erie/the monroe area this weekend.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

is there fishing access from the power plant? or fermi? or is that only for boats?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> i'm not from monroe, i'm from the detroit area in western wayne county.
> 
> also, i don't know if it's point mouillee or not, but there's this (maybe abandoned pier) but there 's this wooden deck south of the metropark near the mouth of some river (but north of sterling state park) where it seems like a formerly open park or something, but now it looks abandoned, and there's a big deck and there were people fishing there late at night, way past 10pm, that is near point mouilee, as for whether it's point mouilee or not, i'm not sure, but it's near it, and it's like some river flowing into lake erie, and there were ppl fishing there all night. any other all night fishing places, such as at john dingell park in ecorse? some of the places, they enforce a 10pm or some closing time like delray in detroit which the borden patrol actively closes, but many other places such as john dingell in ecorse, and that "point bmouilee" place I mentioned may close at 10, but nobody enforces a close time and people are there past midnight fishing, whereas even elizabeth park closes at night and the border patrol kick you out, which sucks since night is one of the best times for fishing, and also riverside park in detroit by the ambassador bride, they don't enforce a closing time and people are there all night as well.
> 
> was curious about epxanding my fishing horizons and fishing on lake erie/the monroe area this weekend.


I don't know where you were but there is not abandoned pier at Pointe Mouillee. There is a parking lot, mainly used by fisherman and duck hunters. There is a garage and the DNR headquarters building there. The lot, and surrounding grounds, are used for the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament each September.

Next to the boat ramp is a big deck, built by the Waterfowl Festival for two purposes. First as a handicapped access for bird watchers in the fall when the raptors are migrating through the area. Second as a judges stand for the Duck hunter's tournament.

The Huron River enters Lake Erie there.

IF there are people there after hours, and they get caught, they well be ticketed.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

If you think that shorefishing along LSC is not worth the effort, I think you might want to put in more effort. LSC is an outstanding fishing mecca, whether from a boat or from the shore. You seem to have bounced around so much, I worry that you never gave any spot a decent shot. I fish from Metrobeach MP often. Some days, I get skunked completely. Other days, I am thrilled and amazed at the fishing - both in quantity and quality of species, but also in the breadth of species. You never know WHAT is coming in on that next hookup!



engineer20 said:


> been wanting to post on the st clair river, july 4 weekend, i went, and then last weekend, i went to lake st clair metropark.
> 
> i caught some silver bass in marysville just south of port huron at this little park where there was a beach, that park had low current and i used only 2 oz, in port huron, you need heavy weights, i tried an 8oz and that was too big for my line, but there are areas along the river where you can get away with a lower weight, i visite the small cities along the river and lake st clair like st calir, algonac, east china, etc, the only luck I had was in marysville at that little area where there was a beach across the street from the city park and where there was a boat launch and beach, that place, offered good shore fishing where you don't need too heavy of a weight
> 
> ...


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

are the fish biting in monroe or lake erie now? is it worth going out there this weekeend, or will it be better in late july? has catfish season begun in monroe yet or no, and are there crappie there from shore or no? whsat about yellow perch?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> are the fish biting in monroe or lake erie now? is it worth going out there this weekeend, or will it be better in late july? has catfish season begun in monroe yet or no, and are there crappie there from shore or no? whsat about yellow perch?


The catfish are slowing down, they are best mid to late spring, but if you know where to go and how to fish for them you can get them most of the year. My nephew and I caught several last Sunday back in Woodtick Marsh (Erie State Game Lands)

We were boat fishing but the area can be bank fished but it is a rather long walk. I would have to give you some directions, there is no "official" State access.

I don't fish for crappie, can't help you there. I do my yellow perch fishing off shore in the boat. Don't bank fish for them. In fact, unless I am wading I don't bank fish at all.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

so what kind of fish are biting from shore at this time of year on lake erie? smallmouth bass? some catfish?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> so what kind of fish are biting from shore at this time of year on lake erie? smallmouth bass? some catfish?


Other than cats, I don't know. I don't fish from shore, I also only target catfish, perch and walleye. We did catch 3 really nice smallmouth while trolling for walleye. 

Hopefully someone who shore fishes can help you more than I can. Other than wading in rivers, I have not shore fished in this area for several years.


----------

